# Halo 3



## Basher (Jul 29, 2007)

What do you think of the new Halo3 ?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 29, 2007)

....its not out yet....


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 29, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> ....its not out yet....


 ....The beta is....

Plus, have you ever heard of previews?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 29, 2007)

Judging by videos, screens, and various media impressions, I am not impressed.  The graphics are barely better than Halo 2, and the gameplay doesn't look to be seriously evolved, either.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 29, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Judging by videos, screens, and various media impressions, I am not impressed.  The graphics are barely better than Halo 2, and the gameplay doesn't look to be seriously evolved, either.


 Mind you it is just the beta. Also, did you play it?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 29, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, I did not play it, which is why I said I was judging it by other means.


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 29, 2007)

If it has co-op, it's going to be fun.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 29, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> If it has co-op, it's going to be fun.


 It always had Co-Op but this time it will allow 4 player I believe


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 29, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I heard about that, but 2 people is great.
Always has been! 
*Looks at Mongoose.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 29, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alright. But that really isn't the most fair way to think about game. Pictures, videos, and critics. 

Also, what videos did you watch?


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 29, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I definitely agree.  Playing it is the way to go... But since I can't, I'm only left with critics, videos, and screens.     

Oh... I forgot, but a bunch.  Mostly the beta videos from IGN and the trailers.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 29, 2007)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would watch the fan made ones on Youtube. They show it in great light.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 29, 2007)

Halo 3 will rock mah socks.

I ar getting it fo sure.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 29, 2007)

Halo 3'll be fun for Co-Op.... Online really butchers that game. Everyone a complete jerk or really *really* stupid. You can't have fun at all.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 29, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Halo 3'll be fun for Co-Op.... Online really butchers that game. Everyone a complete jerk or really *really* stupid. You can't have fun at all.


 Thats not true at all :/


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 29, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is from my own experiences.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 29, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nonetheless, judging one of the most popular online games from, your bad experience really isn't fair. What did you do? Just matchmaking? If you get a friend online then it could turn out to be the best gaming experience you will get.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 29, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, if I had Halo 2 and friends online, it'd probably be way better. Yeah, I don't have a 360 (yet), so sometimes I play with my friend. The only time I've played online Halo is at my friend's house... Still wasn't that fun.

Playing Gears of War with her.... is a completely different level of fun.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 29, 2007)

No, I've played halo 2 online, I've played Halo 1 online, I've played them WITH AND WITHOUT friends, all experiences sucked.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 29, 2007)

A lot (not all... not even saying most) of the online Halo players are the kind of people that play Halo all day and have played not many other games.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 29, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> No, I've played halo 2 online, I've played Halo 1 online, I've played them WITH AND WITHOUT friends, all experiences sucked.


Umm.. Halo 1 had online?


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 30, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... Has it right on the packaging doesn't it? :r


----------



## Fanghorn (Jul 30, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Halo 1 for the PC had online.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 30, 2007)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> JJRamone2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You had to pay for it on the Xbox.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 30, 2007)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> No, I've played halo 2 online, I've played Halo 1 online, I've played them WITH AND WITHOUT friends, all experiences sucked.


 I guess you and Ultra are minorities in this case.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 30, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> A lot (not all... not even saying most) of the online Halo players are the kind of people that play Halo all day and have played not many other games.


 No, they play Halo a lot that day and do it for a lot of days in a row but they play a lot of other games. My friend's clan has 100 members (a good number are active) and you see them playing a huge variety games.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not nearly as much as a variety as, for example.... me...


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 30, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Once again thats you.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...and probably anybody here.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 30, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As the ever kind JJ said "You need to learn one thing YOUR OPINIONS OR THOUGHTS DON'T REFLECT OTHER PEOPLE'S AND THEY NEVER EVER WILL."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 30, 2007)

Propaganda Man said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was irrelevant.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jul 30, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Propaganda Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wanted to use the quote to JJ but you set it up. But really, how many hours have you played Halo 2 online with a friend?


----------



## Pichubro (Jul 30, 2007)

Why argue about online?


----------



## .bored (Jul 30, 2007)

PICHUBRO said:
			
		

> Why argue about online?


 Yeah really.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 30, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> PICHUBRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because its lively, its not like we have anything against each other.


----------



## Basher (Jul 30, 2007)

i have played halo3 preview, its better than halo2.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Jul 30, 2007)

Some Multiplayer Maps will have Huge Walls and Launcher thingies.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 30, 2007)

I am going to pre order it


----------

